# 2015 Pull Ahead



## DSTJ99 (Nov 21, 2012)

Any chatter on 2015 pull ahead programs? I believe the 2014 program started in January last year for April and after ending leases.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

DSTJ99 said:


> Any chatter on 2015 pull ahead programs? I believe the 2014 program started in January last year for April and after ending leases.


BMW doesn't let on to any announcements or leaks of info, so it's difficult to speculate. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

adrian's bmw said:


> BMW doesn't let on to any announcements or leaks of info, so it's difficult to speculate. Keep your fingers crossed.


Yes, Pull-Ahead is back! Will post more info later.

:thumbup:


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

Time to spread the good news to my co-workers. 
Anyone got punched cars that so they can get some Dec deals and pull-ahead


----------



## DSTJ99 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great news. Do we know what the date range is yet?


----------



## abr5 (Jan 13, 2006)

So, based on last year's experience how long will they keep this program running. Can they keep it going until April?


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

So I can dream about a 12 month pull ahead right?????


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

It's valid from January through March and up to six months payments on all models excluding M's, Alpina, and i vehicles.


----------



## DSTJ99 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks. Is it only for leases ending in 15 or are early 16 expirations eligible too?


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

DSTJ99 said:


> Thanks. Is it only for leases ending in 15 or are early 16 expirations eligible too?


Let's say I have a lease that matures in June 1st, 2015. I could get into a new lease this month.

If the programs "runs" untill March. That means that people that have leases that mature in September can get a new car in March (6 month pull ahead). I kinda expect BMW to extend the program.

If this is completely wrong, please let me know.

To the forum sponsors--- Does anyone know if I can pull ahead and waive 6 payments on an Owner's Choice????


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Subscribed, im interested too in the owners choice question


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's valid from January through March and up to six months payments on all models excluding M's, Alpina, and i vehicles.


Any good leases this month??


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's valid from January through March and up to six months payments on all models excluding M's, Alpina, and i vehicles.


Looks like this could be a sweet deal. I would like to know if through March means one has to take delivery of a new vehicle by the end of March or if a custom order submitted by the end of the month of March is valid?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Arciga18 said:


> Let's say I have a lease that matures in June 1st, 2015. I could get into a new lease this month.
> 
> If the programs "runs" untill March. That means that people that have leases that mature in September can get a new car in March (6 month pull ahead). I kinda expect BMW to extend the program.
> 
> ...


Correct.

I don't think BMW will extend this program.

Good question. I'll check. What state are you in?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

dima123 said:


> Any good leases this month??


Well, as I expected, many residuals got bumped higher with the HC gone. Some residuals improved modestly. So compared to last month, yes and no. Depends on which model though.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

DSTJ99 said:


> Thanks. Is it only for leases ending in 15 or are early 16 expirations eligible too?


Expirations can be from 2/1-12/31/15. No 16 expirations.

Must be an 11/12/13 model year.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Escondido said:


> Looks like this could be a sweet deal. I would like to know if through March means one has to take delivery of a new vehicle by the end of March or if a custom order submitted by the end of the month of March is valid?


Your pull ahead vehicle must be turned in and you have to execute a new FS contract. So no orders beyond that. But you can order now, take delivery by end of March and still get out of your lease if it matures by Sept, for example.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

vst335is said:


> Subscribed, im interested too in the owners choice question


Owner's Choice contracts are included in pull ahead, fyi.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

It's nice to have you back Adrian!! I am in Illinois. We just went through a tax change so it's all up I the air. 

Great information.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

adrian's bmw said:


> Expirations can be from 2/1-12/31/15. No 16 expirations.
> 
> Must be an 11/12/13 model year.


Adrian, please help me understand how the lease could have a maturity date in December 2015, that is more than 6 months away.

If there is a thread that I should read, I apologize.


----------



## maxdriver (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the same question. I received an e-mail from BMW today with the same information. My lease expires at the end of November....how can I participate in this offer without making a couple of additional payments that would bring me into the 6-payment window...?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Arciga18 said:


> Adrian, please help me understand how the lease could have a maturity date in December 2015, that is more than 6 months away.
> 
> If there is a thread that I should read, I apologize.


you have to either eat the extra 5 months somehow. bmw will waive up to 6, the rest you are on the hook for.
so at the moment, 11 months left for a lease in dec.
bmw picks up 6, you have to deal with the remaining 5, either roll it in to the new lease or pay it.

if you execute a new lease at the end of march, you are on the hook for only 3 payments


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Got the email today from BMWFS Pull Ahead. Random question - do they take the car as is? Got a damned dent on lower right door that somebody (nanny, mother, mother-in-law) added to my garaged car with a stroller while I was on vacation. Nobody will cop to it and as the car just sits in my garage (16k miles after 29 months) I've not bothered to even look at the cost of repairing it. 

Looks like it's good on CPO too. Nice as I'm adding so few miles I can't see going new again.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

...and what about vehicles with excess miles? How is that calculated and treated in the pull ahead? I'd assume some monthly pro-rata allowance and the lessee would still be responsible for any overage???


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

If you bought 10k/36m. I think you can pull ahead with 29,999 miles with no issues. Just don't go over.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Guessing it can't be used on a Mini.


----------



## the-pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to post if this question is already answered, but I didn't understand what adrian said earlier. 

If I turn in the lease March 31, will the pull through be valid on a financed ED-car with a Pickup in April/May? I would be willing to start payments early (I.e. if I have to have the first payment March 31 but would still get a late April pickup date...) 



Thanks!


----------



## the-pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, How long do you have to finance with BMW Finance to avoid any penalty to the dealer? (I think it was 3 months last time I checked)

Thanks!


----------



## the-pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, How long do you have to finance with BMW Finance to avoid any penalty to the dealer? (I think it was 3 months last time I checked)

Thanks!


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you do a pull ahead deal with outside state dealers? Do you return the car to the local dealership or have to ship it to the dealer you take the new car from?


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

vst335is said:


> Can you do a pull ahead deal with outside state dealers? Do you return the car to the local dealership or have to ship it to the dealer you take the new car from?


I expect you would have to turn the car in a the same dealer where you are getting the new car.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Same dealer most of time ... Auto Nation has ways they can do it I have heard. FYI...I had a client from Texas buy a car from me ... He sent his pull ahead on a truck to our store.


----------



## 3581512 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been told with the pull ahead program, you have to turn in your car to the same dealer you're purchasing from



I want to take advantage of this program and want to get a new car with PDC delivery. What if the car has finished production and is on a boat or at the PDC center and it's after March 31?

Can I just sign the papers and turn in my old car to the dealer on/before March 31 and wait for the new car to be delivered to the PDC, in this scenario the car is already built. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## JBLU24 (Oct 28, 2010)

Another question regarding the 6 month lull ahead: does BMW cover 6 payments or only the last 6 payments?
Example: I'm thinking to trade in my 2014 640 xdrive gran coupe for an X5. I have about 2 years left on my lease would they cover 6 months worth of the payments to help offset any negative equity or does the program not apply to me since I'm not ending soon?


----------



## maxdriver (Nov 22, 2011)

The offer is only for leases expiring this year. You do not need to be within 6 payments or less of the end of the lease. I'm picking up a 5 series tomorrow. My current lease expires in the fall. BMW is taking care of 6 and I used part of my MSD's from my 135i lease to take care of the others.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

What is the window for turning in the old car and getting the new one? If you turn in the old car first, and then sign/take delivery of the new one, is there a time-frame where this is ok and there aren't any issues with qualifying for the pull ahead? I seem to remember it being 30 days, but wasn't sure.


----------



## cas (Nov 22, 2006)

*pull ahead*

I don't think it would matter they will only pick up six payments you are responsible for any other balance. My lease is up in October I have ordered a new M-3. Don't have any idea of when it comes in. I'll pay up until March and it is their baby for the rest of the way.


----------



## cas (Nov 22, 2006)

In addition I will keep my present car till April 16th in order to get the full use of my lease payments. Then I must turn it in.


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

I took delivery of a 2015 Gran Coupe lease right at Christmas, December 23.

Just got the bill in the mail to square up 3 months of remaining lease payments on my 2013 F30 which I turned in.

Do I have any leg to stand on to get BMW to honor the January pull ahead seeing that I only missed it by a single week?

Thanks.

BJ


----------



## cas (Nov 22, 2006)

Not knowing the right answer I would say that deal would not apply.


----------



## cjackson1906 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mykatie said:


> All through this thread they mention "must mature in 2105."


All through this thread they know 2015 is not the same as 2105...bless your heart...:stupid:


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

cjackson1906 said:


> All through this thread they know 2015 is not the same as 2105...bless your heart...:stupid:


Do I amooz you?


----------



## KRAtotheZ (Feb 9, 2015)

What kind of 335 do you have? Ever consider lease assumption?


----------



## montfish (May 25, 2005)

Youngweb said:


> So it looks like they've extended the Pull Ahead to June 30th (see terms below from email received today). Can I do a European Delivery with this program? I would be returning my current car when I take stateside delivery of the new car.
> 
> 1This loyalty payment waiver offer is valid only for qualified customers who turn in their existing financed or new lease Model Year 2011, 2012 or 2013 BMW vehicle (excluding M Series, Alpina and i3 and i8 vehicles) that are subject to either an existing OwnersChoice or an existing 24- to 60-month BMW Financial Services, LLC ("BMW FS") lease contract maturing between February 1, 2015, and December 31, 2015, and who also lease or finance a new or Certified Pre-Owned BMW vehicle through BMW FS by no later than June 30, 2015. Offer does not apply to the final payment due at maturity of the existing eligible OwnersChoice or lease contract when the existing vehicle is turned in, but applies to no more than [6] of the scheduled monthly payments due before the final payment that have not yet come due and have not yet been paid on the existing contract. Existing eligible OwnersChoice or lease contract must be in good standing and may not be past due or otherwise in default. This offer does not include pre-paid leases. To qualify for this offer, an existing OwnersChoice financed vehicle must be turned in (sold) pursuant and subject to all applicable terms and conditions of the OwnersChoice contract; customer is responsible for any remaining balance due. All new lease and finance contracts are subject to credit approval; not all customers will qualify. Offer is non-transferable and ends June 30, 2015. See your participating BMW Center for details. This offer is only available at BMW Centers participating in the Full Circle program.


Can any of the board sponsors confirm if the pull ahead program has been extended to June 30 as posted here?


----------



## KRAtotheZ (Feb 9, 2015)

Just ask any bmw dealer, they can confirm.


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

montfish said:


> Can any of the board sponsors confirm if the pull ahead program has been extended to June 30 as posted here?


I received an email from BMWNA about a month ago stating that the expiration date was 6/30. If you want to PM me your email address, I would be glad to forward it to you. Here's the footnote from the email:

"This loyalty payment waiver offer is valid only for qualified customers who turn in their existing financed or new lease Model Year 2011, 2012 or 2013 BMW vehicle (excluding M Series, Alpina and i3 and i8 vehicles) that are subject to either an existing OwnersChoice or an existing 24- to 60-month BMW Financial Services, LLC ("BMW FS") lease contract maturing between February 1, 2015, and December 31, 2015, and who also lease or finance a new or Certified Pre-Owned BMW vehicle through BMW FS by no later than June 30, 2015. Offer does not apply to the final payment due at maturity of the existing eligible OwnersChoice or lease contract when the existing vehicle is turned in, but applies to no more than [6] of the scheduled monthly payments due before the final payment that have not yet come due and have not yet been paid on the existing contract. Existing eligible OwnersChoice or lease contract must be in good standing and may not be past due or otherwise in default. This offer does not include pre-paid leases. To qualify for this offer, an existing OwnersChoice financed vehicle must be turned in (sold) pursuant and subject to all applicable terms and conditions of the OwnersChoice contract; customer is responsible for any remaining balance due. All new lease and finance contracts are subject to credit approval; not all customers will qualify. Offer is non-transferable and ends June 30, 2015. See your participating BMW Center for details. This offer is only available at BMW Centers participating in the Full Circle program."


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

I like this marketing strategy and hope they extend the maturity dates in 2016. I've over my F30...:thumbup:


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

So got some interesting information on this yesterday.

Basically when the dealer pulls your info on the current vehicle their system automatically detects if you are "within the range" and provide the dealership a "buyout amount' This amount obviously is well below what your residual amount it. Not sure who eats the loss (I assume BMW FS) Based on that payoff its up to the dealers discretion if they choose to offer you the program. Basically they are under no obligation.

Interesting part is that my contract maturity date is 1/3/16, and I while was happy to pay the additional payment but to no avail. I can't seem to find a dealer that knows how to work the system sufficiently to make it happen. And yes Ive contacted sponsors. Its too bad 2 because I was trying to do a 2 for 1. My 5 series and getting out an X3 and M4.

I just keep seeing the face of Maxwell Smart saying.... "Missed it by that much"


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> So got some interesting information on this yesterday.
> 
> Basically when the dealer pulls your info on the current vehicle their system automatically detects if you are "within the range" and provide the dealership a "buyout amount' This amount obviously is well below what your residual amount it. Not sure who eats the loss (I assume BMW FS) Based on that payoff its up to the dealers discretion if they choose to offer you the program. Basically they are under no obligation.
> 
> ...


If that is the fact, and not sure if dealer eats difference, then that would be a major negative factor on the deal we could negotiate. Might account for first quote I got being about $1,700 over what Edmunds says is a fair price in my area.


----------



## Ducker (Dec 30, 2012)

For a little insight.... I just bought a 2016 and turned in my 2013 lease using the pull ahead program. I had 3 payments remaining.

My residual says that my cars buyout was 24,000 yet the dealership had me sign off on 18,000. They did this and told me i wouldn't owe anything and I was out of the lease.

Until a month goes by im still a little worried I might be hit with a bill. But I highly doubt it. They told me then and their when I questioned the value that it was I was out cleanly and I also have that agreement in an email I sent.

What someone said earlier about them getting a smaller number for buyout from bmw fs puts me at ease.

Oh and I financed the new car through another bank because I got a lower apr.


----------



## DSTJ99 (Nov 21, 2012)

The current program runs through March 31st. My lease is up April 10th and BMW wouldn't make an exception. I think my lease ends at the worst time. I will likely miss incentives and be stuck for several months in '16. I may just buy the car out since I really do like and have not had a single issue with it.


----------



## saleen556 (Sep 14, 2013)

My lease is up in August 16. I was told I'd be eligible for a portion of the program if my car gets here in time. I was just planning on making the final payments on the car and returning it early.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

saleen556 said:


> My lease is up in August 16. I was told I'd be eligible for a portion of the program if my car gets here in time. I was just planning on making the final payments on the car and returning it early.


Does it work this way? I thought ur lease had to have an end date prior to the expiration of your lease?


----------



## saleen556 (Sep 14, 2013)

kromix said:


> Does it work this way? I thought ur lease had to have an end date prior to the expiration of your lease?


 Not really sure. This is just what I was told. I'm guessing they will have another program to follow so won't matter. Otherwise I'm just stuck paying 5 or so payments to walk away. It's cheaper than trading in. The residual is around 30k and trade is close to 25k.


----------



## Ducker (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone done the pull ahead in my question above? I'm scared I'm goin to get stuck with a bill even though dealer told me I was walking away clean. 

Also how long after doing a pull ahead before my bmw fs account closes out? It can still access it online....


----------

